# Tetra safe start?



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

Has any one tried this product is it any good? The guy at the lfs said this stuff is really good and it actually works not like the other bottles of bacteria.


----------



## pescadofrito (Sep 13, 2008)

I used it to set up my 100 gallon red belly tank. I know it costs over $20 but it is well worth it. I was going to use water from my other tanks but those fish recently had disease so I used this product and I'm in business.


----------



## Orracle (Feb 7, 2008)

I used Wardley's cycle with I assume it prob the same thing. It work great, sped up my cycle, kept my cycle fish alive as well. I would look into it if it is at your LFS


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha333 said:


> Has any one tried this product is it any good? The guy at the lfs said this stuff is really good and it actually works not like the other bottles of bacteria.


Have not tried it yet. This product replaced bio spira. According to the guys at marineland they found a way to keep bacteria alive in a shelf bottle for a period of time. I would trust them but definately check for any expiration dates on the bottle.


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

Try using Cycle. I swear by that stuff, works everytime. I get it at WalMart for $6/bottle.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

robert69 said:


> Try using Cycle. I swear by that stuff, works everytime. I get it at WalMart for $6/bottle.


Yeah I like Cycle also

What lfs around you told you that, as long as it wasn't greenwoods your ok lol. I always recommend my costumers Cycle or Bio Spira, personally i believe Bio Spira is the best stuff out there and is well worth the money. I set up my 85 gallon and used this stuff and put fish in the next day with no problems at all. If you're going to spend about 20 bucks on that product i would just get some bio spira, very good stuff.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Avatar~God said:


> Try using Cycle. I swear by that stuff, works everytime. I get it at WalMart for $6/bottle.


Yeah I like Cycle also

What lfs around you told you that, as long as it wasn't greenwoods your ok lol. I always recommend my costumers Cycle or Bio Spira, personally i believe Bio Spira is the best stuff out there and is well worth the money. I set up my 85 gallon and used this stuff and put fish in the next day with no problems at all. If you're going to spend about 20 bucks on that product i would just get some bio spira, very good stuff.

[/quote]

Bio Spira is no longer made by MarineLand. I'm sure you may be able to find some in a lfs but the shelf life in a fridge for unopen bio spira is one year. So definately ask the lfs guy how old it is if its not on the label already.


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

safestart works... i used it on my tank and it cycled in a couple of days... i would recommend it to anyone

jace


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

jaceh14 said:


> safestart works... i used it on my tank and it cycled in a couple of days... i would recommend it to anyone
> 
> jace


Thats good to know. Thanks. I was hoping the makers of Bio Spira which did work wouldnt replace it with something that didnt. I have a few empty tanks now and may try it out on one of them to see for myself.


----------



## jaceh14 (Jul 6, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> safestart works... i used it on my tank and it cycled in a couple of days... i would recommend it to anyone
> 
> jace


Thats good to know. Thanks. I was hoping the makers of Bio Spira which did work wouldnt replace it with something that didnt. I have a few empty tanks now and may try it out on one of them to see for myself.









[/quote]

i forget what website i got it from, but it didn't seem that expensive. you can just do a web search of it to find suppliers. i think it has a shelf life of 1 year unopened.

jace


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

i used safe start too and works great !!


----------

